# Case 85xt Skid Steer Will it handle a 10 foot pusher?



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm still in debate on putting a pusher on the Case 85xt skid steer. Will it be able to handle a 10 foot snow pusher in general conditions? It really won't see more than 2-4 inches of snow as the lot is constantly plowed. This is my first skid and pusher so I'm new to how they handle it. 

Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

can it HANDLE a 10ft pusher,,,,,probably, a 85xt is a pretty big machine, the question you should ask is do you really want to, a 10ft pusher is going to be a pain to move around, and is going to be hard on your machine. you would be better getting the 8ft pusher for loading and moving around purposes. also for manuverbility, a 10ft is going to keep you out of a lot of tight areas where as most places in a parking lot etc are made at 8ft or larger. just my opinion, but make sure the 10 ft is what you want


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

merrimacmill;843135 said:


> I'm still in debate on putting a pusher on the Case 85xt skid steer. Will it be able to handle a 10 foot snow pusher in general conditions? It really won't see more than 2-4 inches of snow as the lot is constantly plowed. This is my first skid and pusher so I'm new to how they handle it.
> 
> Thanks


My old 75XT pushed a 10' 6 Avalanche just fine. The 85XT has 69hp I think it will push it fine. I've had my Case 435 pushing it when we had 8" and it did the job, I switch tires out in the winter for better traction though. Thats something I would recommend to anyone thats going to hang a pusher off the front though.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I thought it would be able to handle it, esp since it can handle a 9 foot snow bucket without to much issue, but I thought I should ask before I go buying one. 

As for maneuverability, the skid will be kept on a 6.5 acre, wide open lot and just left on site for the duration of the winter. So with its application I'm more concerned about having as much width as I can get on it rather than maneuverability. Its to bad I don't think I can go 12 foot haha. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

We use a 10 foot pusher on our 85XT and it handles it fine. The only time I have ever had trouble with it is when there is more than 8 inches of snow on the ground and your pushing more than 300 feet. We had an 8 footer for it prior to the 10 and the machine did not even know it was there. Considering you will be plowing every 2-4", go with the 10 footer.


----------



## kickin'a (Jan 12, 2009)

I have an 85XT with no flat tires on it, oacassioally I will put my 14' pusher I use on my 590superM when there is 1-2" and it pushers that 3/4full with no problem BUT when doing this the pavement is clean so I get good traction, I will say the 10' will not be an issue as long as the tires you have are good, the machine has plenty of power to push it, thats for sure. spend the money on good tires and you'll never regret it, my no flats were $2800.00 and should have done it when I bought the skid.


----------

